# RCH Speedway



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been helping our local shop construct this, after two days of labor we've finished framing up the benchwork, and covered everything in an indoor outdoor carpet. this is just the track we happen to have atm.....very much a work in progress. The bench is a 16'x16' l, with provisions to tack a LOT more on at a later date.










It's my, and the folks at the shop's, first venture into slot cars. They're definitely a blast! They're located in the mall in beaumont texas, If you're in the area stop by and say hello!


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

*Off to a great start! Looks like a racers track, looks good. I would like to see more photo's of this project as it fills in. 

Take your time and enjoy ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

here's the track as it stands today. The bridge is something I scratch built, and while not perfect by any means, is a really cool feature. Each side of the table has a modified telephone jack that the controller plugs into(only mod is moving a pin over), meaning that each of six sides is a driving station.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the bridge is kinda neat.


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks! It needs more detail, lighting, etc. It was my first attempt at anything like this. It spans 128", the main span is 74". It will actually function as a suspension span, once we get the ends anchored properly. One of our next plans is to get a second table set up and have two like that spanning the gaps.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

txaggie08 said:


> Thanks! It needs more detail, lighting, etc. It was my first attempt at anything like this. It spans 128", the main span is 74". It will actually function as a suspension span, once we get the ends anchored properly. One of our next plans is to get a second table set up and have two like that spanning the gaps.


Cool looking bridge :thumbsup:

The suspension cables will create thrust at the each end of the bridge, so make sure the ends are firmly attached to the table.

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks! It's getting anchored this week, we thought maybe we'd get away without doing it(not pulling a lot of tension on the cables), but it bowed LOL


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You better be following this up with some close up picks too. I love that bridge man, I gotta make one of them.


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

it was a two day project, at most. I will get you some good close up picks, there's about 40$ in material from home depot there.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool.

"RCH" is actually a technical unit of measurement that I cannot mention here lol. :tongue:


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

Stands for Remote Control Hobbies in this case LOL.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

Het txaggieo8 whats the address of mall your tracks in? Would love to slide by!


----------



## txaggie08 (Apr 16, 2010)

6155 Eastex Freeway beaumont TX, go in through ashley furniture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o37YxvL1xxI\\

that's the track


----------

